

Ask HN: Can a foreign company have an US Tax ID? - grep

How can a foreign company get an US Tax ID?<p>Thanks.
======
anactofgod
Yes. I am not a tax professional, but my understanding is that business
entities operating in the US are _required_ to have a business tax ID number,
called an Employer Identification Number (EIN).

You may find better and more detailed answers at these links to the US
Internal Revenue Service (IRS)...

<http://www.irs.gov/businesses/international/index.html>

or

[http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=98350,00.h...](http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=98350,00.html)

As for applying for an EIN, that can be accomplished online, here...

[http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00....](http://www.irs.gov/businesses/small/article/0,,id=102767,00.html)

------
braindead_in
Yes. You need to incorporate in US and file for an Federal Employee ID Number.

